# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Ljetna rasprodaja - 26.05.2012.

## blond lady

Što točno smije biti kod ljetne rasprodaje, posebno me zanima robica za bebe do br. 80

dali mogu se prodavati majice, tanke i dugih rukava ili samo kratkih
dali bodići dugih rukava ili samo kratkih...
dali tanke taknice...
duge tanke hlače...

nebi htjela donijete hrpu robe koju mi na kraju nećete primiti jer nije ljetna...

----------


## Willow

uglavnom ti na ljetnoj rasprodaji bude sve baš ljetno, kratki rukav, mogu duge tanke hlače i tanke ljetne jaknice

većinom se ljudi opremaju baš za ljeto pa u skladu s tim treba prilagoditi ponudu  :Smile:

----------


## blond lady

znači bodići dugih rukava i majice tanke dugih rukava ne može...mislim ljeti isto zna biti navečer i hladnije, nije baš da su bebe uvijek u kratkim rukavima

----------


## Willow

a gle ljudi svašta donose samo je pitanje hoće li se prodati...

----------


## blond lady

a dali vi primate te stvari za ljetnu rasprodaju, dali će se prodati to se nikad ne zna

----------


## Willow

ajd nek se javi netko od "šefica"  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

moja djeca nose po zimi kratke rukave, pa ih svejedno ne donosim na zimsku rasprodaju

----------


## spajalica

mislim da su willov i lut sve rekle, raspradaja koja dolazi je ljetna, a ova koja je prosla proljetno ljetna.

----------

